# Given a prescription but not sure why...



## AdviceSought (Jul 5, 2013)

Right, to cut a long story short I had an outpatient appointment a few weeks ago and the doctor took blood and a stomach x-ray and said depending on what it showed, although he is certain I have IBS, they might get my GP to prescribe some medication.

Anyway, today I get a voicemail to call my GP surgery and was advised there was a prescription for me to collect after they got a letter from the hospital.

Can anyone advise what this is likely to do and how it's likely to leave me?

I have been prescribed two items:

Picolax Oral powder x 2 sachets. And to take one daily.

Docusate 100mg capsules x 100. Two, twice daily after finishing picolax.

The other instructions with this are for the Docusate and simply say:

IF diarrhoea please contact surgery re: altering dosage

IF symptoms recur after course finished then contact surgery to consider further prescription.

As I've not really been told anything else, I'm a bit confused and looking for some advice on this.

Will I be able to go to work on the days I'm taking the picolax? I am really running short of holidays so can't really afford to take time off.


----------

